# Genesis string layout



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> Does anyone have the string layout for a mathews genesis? If so post it or PM myself or 909bowsniper.


Layout or dimensions?


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

genesis string is 94 13/16
cable is 37 1/4

mini genesis string 77 11/16
cable is 30 13/16

I don't have serving lengths, sorry


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i can try and get some serving layouts, 909 ill call you when im at work with one of the bows and try to help you out. even if i have to take a string off and measrue


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Serving layout.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt. btw way i got the bow today.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry to dredge this up but I could really use the help for what the genesis string layout is? Can anyone help out?

According to the manual:
String length = 94 1/4"
Cable length = 37 1/4"

All my bows are at the club and I'm at home, I just thought I would whip some replacement strings up when I realized I don't have the string to match. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Pm'd you


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I work on a lot of Genesis for our NASP program and most of the string/cables did not measure what Mathews said when I took them off. So I am giving you what Mathews/Genesis says for string and cable and what I have found that works the best. I just built my daughter one and it changed her poundage by 1 pound. I did not check the max poundage. 

Mathews says- String 94 3/16
Split Cable	37 1/4

I measured	- String	93 5/8 0-->14.75-----27-->32(Center)---43.5--->61.5----8<----0

Split Cable	36 5/8 Y-->6 -->8"----10.5<----0


----------

